# Which Site Are You Most Likely to Use To Sell Your Boat



## jerryRiggin (Jul 7, 2011)

Which of the following sites are you most likely to use to sell your boat?

SailboatListings.com
eBoatListings.com
BoatTrader.com
iBoats.com
Craigslist.com
Other


----------



## Alden68 (Mar 21, 2007)

Yachtworld


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

YW only allows boats to be sold and listed by brokers.


----------



## fryewe (Dec 4, 2004)

sailingtexas.com


----------



## Alden68 (Mar 21, 2007)

Details....


----------



## WGEwald (Jun 2, 2014)

Good Old Boat


----------



## TropicCat (Oct 14, 2008)

Why on my site of course

Catamarans for sale by owner
http://www.catamaransite.com/catamarans_for_sale.html


----------



## newhaul (Feb 19, 2010)

Marina billboard no website


----------



## dixiedawg (Sep 22, 2013)

Craigslist.


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

Sell?!?


----------



## northoceanbeach (Mar 23, 2008)

Craigslist


----------



## acem (Aug 19, 2014)

I can give a different perspective to the poll. I just purchased my first sailboat. I mostly searched three websites Craigslist, Sailboatlisting and Ebay. 

I purchased a boat that was listed on Sailbaotlisting.org. 

Thx-Ace


----------



## SHNOOL (Jun 7, 2007)

Used Sailboatlistings, sailing texas, craigslist... 
I got responses from ALL 3...
most of my most ridiculous responses were from sailboatlistings (you know, bring the boat to FL, and my shipping company will ship it to Argentina types)...

HOWEVER, I sold the boat through sailboatlistings.

IF I hadn't sold my boat though, I'd have then opted for yachtworld. While it requires a broker, they have several options with online brokers that do a decent job of "promoting" your boat. Plus they also have a thorough listing of soldboats so know what is a logical price and stick to it, to fight for you to sell at a decent price. I've dealt with several brokers while looking for my next boat. They all have a very lucid way to promote the boats they sell, and are willing to back up prices for their customers with facts. For this reason they'd be a my "fallback." 

For a higher dollar boat ($15k or more for my pain threshold) I'd definitely consult a broker FIRST, not last.


----------



## WGEwald (Jun 2, 2014)

SHNOOL said:


> Used Sailboatlistings, sailing texas, craigslist...
> I got responses from ALL 3...
> most of my most ridiculous responses were from sailboatlistings (you know, bring the boat to FL, and my shipping company will ship it to Argentina types)....


I used Good Old Boat and have two checks for several thousand dollars (and hundreds above the asking price) which I knew were worthless and did not deposit.


----------



## SHNOOL (Jun 7, 2007)

My Gosh we could start a WHOLE new thread on the stupid crap people say/do to sell/buy a boat.


----------



## WGEwald (Jun 2, 2014)

SHNOOL said:


> My Gosh we could start a WHOLE new thread on the stupid crap people say/do to sell/buy a boat.


It's a WHOLE new world in terms of scammers, that's for sure.


----------



## titustiger27 (Jan 17, 2013)

In NY here and I sold a boat last spring on Craigslist. It went in about three weeks.

I think if it was still not sold by May I would have also listed it: http://newyorkboater.com/

And I would have listed it on Craigslist in other towns.


----------



## oysterman23 (Jul 22, 2011)

Viking Burials?


----------



## titustiger27 (Jan 17, 2013)

oysterman23 said:


> Viking Burials?


There was a guy looking for a boat and I told him just to go to boat yards and look at boats that haven't been moved in a couple years and make an offer....

He was looking for a Mirage (boat not the illusion).

Not all that different than looking at the Obituaries and hoping to find a boat


----------



## grnrngr (Oct 8, 2014)

Bought it thru Craigslist, probably sell it that way too, although I do know of people who have followed the above advice concerning abandoned/unused boats and got some good deals, naturally involving a lot of "sweat equity".


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

SHNOOL said:


> For a higher dollar boat ($15k or more for my pain threshold) I'd definitely consult a broker FIRST, not last.


The commission due to any and all brokers on the sale of a boat is usually 10% of the sale price, and the brokerage gets half of that. If there are two brokers / brokerages involved, they'll split the 10%.

Many boat brokers have a $2K threshold (i.e. sale price must exceed $20K) before they will make any effort, or even take the listing.


----------



## __floater__ (Nov 14, 2014)

kijiji.ca


----------



## wsmith (Aug 7, 2012)

Sailboatlistings.con


----------



## nccouple (Jun 11, 2011)

Sailboatlistings and second craigslist. Have bought and sold on both.


----------



## Sailsteady (May 22, 2001)

Sailboat Listings - sailboats for sale

craigslist: dallas / fort worth jobs, apartments, personals, for sale, services, community, and events


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

I had my boat on CL and SBL When I renewed my ad on SBL is when Shane the new owner saw it! So I did not sell my boat via CL like I really thought would happen.


----------



## dfny36 (Feb 20, 2011)

I've had good experience on craigslist. For a boat that's not asking too large a price, it works pretty well.


----------



## kwaltersmi (Aug 14, 2006)

Been building my own site for cruising sailboats at SailFarYachts.com. It's a niche market and website, but we focus on social media marketing and what we believe is an attractive showcase for a "for sale" sailboat.


----------



## titustiger27 (Jan 17, 2013)

Maybe this was mentioned before... but why would you limit to one place

When I sell my boat, I will listed it several places.. just as I will look several places when I buy


----------



## FreeAgent (Apr 19, 2017)

__floater__ said:


> kijiji.ca


Same here. Best one in Canada. We used to use Gam on Yachting, but haven't checked in there for a while. Doesn't seem to be up to date: http://www.gamonyachting.com/ but I did get a magazine in mail not long ago.


----------



## Sailboatguy (Jan 2, 2014)

craigslist


----------



## Sailboatguy (Jan 2, 2014)

sailboatlisting ads are usually a few years old


----------



## carlosuk (Dec 22, 2018)

apolloduck.com
boat24.com


----------

